# Spoiled with FSD trial, dissapointed features not included in Autopilot



## VanIsleGuy (Feb 19, 2019)

I've had my car for almost two months now. Day after I got it I got an offer for 2 month trial of FSD/Autopilot. I had a couple of weeks left in the trial and I was messing around in my Telsa account and clicked purchase on Autopilot to see how much the total would be with tax (and what tax was charged). I didn't go through with the purchase, but when I got in the car next I didn't have autopilot (I guess it triggered ending my trial). I had always planned on getting autopilot so I bit the bullet and ordered it online. 
I thought I knew what was included in FSD (summon and nav on autopilot). I had enjoyed Nav on Autopilot on a couple of trips, but not worth the $8600 (CAD). 
I was dissapointed to find out the next time I used the car that it wouldn't change lanes with the turn signal when on Autopilot (manual turn signal initiation). I think that was the feature that really stood out when I've been test driving people in the car as it is something that clearly the cars with lane assist can't do. It seems that for an "advertising" standpoint, they should really include it with the Autopilot package. 
It is also annoying to have to re-engage autopilot every time I need to change lanes. Maybe I'm just missing a trick, is there a way to change lanes without kicking it out of Autopilot?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

VanIsleGuy said:


> I've had my car for almost two months now. Day after I got it I got an offer for 2 month trial of FSD/Autopilot. I had a couple of weeks left in the trial and I was messing around in my Telsa account and clicked purchase on Autopilot to see how much the total would be with tax (and what tax was charged). I didn't go through with the purchase, but when I got in the car next I didn't have autopilot (I guess it triggered ending my trial). I had always planned on getting autopilot so I bit the bullet and ordered it online.
> I thought I knew what was included in FSD (summon and nav on autopilot). I had enjoyed Nav on Autopilot on a couple of trips, but not worth the $8600 (CAD).
> I was dissapointed to find out the next time I used the car that it wouldn't change lanes with the turn signal when on Autopilot (manual turn signal initiation). I think that was the feature that really stood out when I've been test driving people in the car as it is something that clearly the cars with lane assist can't do. It seems that for an "advertising" standpoint, they should really include it with the Autopilot package.
> It is also annoying to have to re-engage autopilot every time I need to change lanes. Maybe I'm just missing a trick, is there a way to change lanes without kicking it out of Autopilot?


Enhanced Autopilot included lane change. It seems as though new "Autopilot" is more basic but priced accordingly. It seems as though the intent is to sell more Autopilot because Enhanced Autopilot was expensive.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Enhanced Autopilot included lane change. It seems as though new "Autopilot" is more basic but priced accordingly. It seems as though the intent is to sell more Autopilot because Enhanced Autopilot was expensive.


My navigate on autopilot unconfirmed lane changes seem to have disappeared on 2019.12.1.2. I've been unable to make it work in any of several states in the last few days. Not a big deal, since I find that function worthless, but I'm curious if anyone else has noticed this change?


SoFlaModel3 said:


> Enhanced Autopilot included lane change. It seems as though new "Autopilot" is more basic but priced accordingly. It seems as though the intent is to sell more Autopilot because Enhanced Autopilot was expensive.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

FRC said:


> My navigate on autopilot unconfirmed lane changes seem to have disappeared on 2019.12.1.2. I've been unable to make it work in any of several states in the last few days. Not a big deal, since I find that function worthless, but I'm curious if anyone else has noticed this change?


Not here -- I use NoA daily, but I have a small stretch of highway with a map issue that renders it useless.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Thanks for that @SoFlaModel3 , your reply prompted me to re-check my settings, which had mysteriously changed with the update. Problem solved.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

@VanIsleGuy, it sounds to me like your test was of autopilot/FSD, which currently has the Enhanced Auto Pilot (EAP) features that was the $5k (US) package if bought with the car before March 2019. Then what you purchased is sounding like AP, which does not include lane change (auto or otherwise). I see that it would feel confusing and deceptive if the lane change was included in the test but not in your purchased product. I'm not sure from your post exactly where you were in all the configuration changes Tesla made, and whether it was $8600 (Can) that you did pay? That would sound like it should have been the EAP package, not just AP. But if you have just AP, no, it's not going to change lanes. Perhaps they will tweak at some point to auto kick back on after you manually change lanes (that's how pilot assist on my Volvo works).


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

At some point now or prior to this bundle+price drop of Autopilot, I believe it cost the same as old school Autopilot 1.0 (before Enhanced Autopilot was introduced) which apparently does support stalk-initiated lane changes (correct me if I’m wrong). 1.0 also included Autopark. The feature set for AP 2 (to distinguish between AP1 and EAP) has definitely been reduced in this most basic version of Autopilot.

I think it’s a shame that stalk-initiated lane changing isn’t included. Drawing the line at NoA would make sense to me, though, as it’s feels clearly to me to be a step toward full autonomy (as does autoparking), but needing to interrupt AP regularly on busy highways with a lot of slower traffic cuts into the cool factor, in my opinion.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

Kizzy said:


> At some point now or prior to this bundle+price drop of Autopilot, I believe it cost the same as old school Autopilot 1.0 (before Enhanced Autopilot was introduced) which apparently does support stalk-initiated lane changes (correct me if I'm wrong). 1.0 also included Autopark. The feature set for AP 2 (to distinguish between AP1 and EAP) has definitely been reduced in this most basic version of Autopilot.
> 
> I think it's a shame that stalk-initiated lane changing isn't included. Drawing the line at NoA would make sense to me, though, as it's feels clearly to me to be a step toward full autonomy (as does autoparking), but needing to interrupt AP regularly on busy highways with a lot of slower traffic cuts into the cool factor, in my opinion.


I bought AP during the "sale" a few months back. For me personally, the line between AP and EAP was roughly the line between "features I want" and "features I don't care about." Standard summon is not useful to me. Autopark is a neat party trick, but I'm perfectly happy to park on my own. NOA seems mostly like another party trick to me until we reach L3 autonomy. (I understand every one is different in terms of driving style--I'm just saying that those are not all that useful to _me_.)

But I do miss stalk-initiated lane changes from the trial. That's the only one of the features in the EAP suite where I regularly have moments (usually in moderate traffic) where I wish I had it.

But of course I'm not going to shell out a bunch of cash just for that one feature. I'll wait until Tesla's got something like L4 autonomy and then pay up whatever the higher price is then (assuming I can afford it at all).


----------



## VanIsleGuy (Feb 19, 2019)

Yes, I just missed the cutoff between EAP and "basic" Autopilot. Also, I hope this doesn't come across as "whining", I really love my car, and Autopilot, just suggesting it would make sense to include lane change with blinker as it would sell more cars when demoing, and get rid of an annoyance. Perhaps when they have added more features/differentiation to the FSD, they can also add this feature to Autopilot. Agreed the $8600 CAD does not seem like good value right now to upgrade to FSD. 
@Bigriver sorry for the confusing post. To clarify, I paid $4000 CAD for basic Autopilot, the $8600 CAD is to go to FSD. When I purchased the car in March, EAP was $5000 CAD to buy with the car, but it would have kicked the car up into local luxury tax level, so it would have cost much more (luxury tax would be applied to whole value of the car, so it would have added over $8000 to price of car). I got lucky, in that right after they lowered the price by offering basic AP, but I miss out on EAP features. Again, not complaining, I'm happy with the feature loss for saving $4k at this point.


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

The only useful additional feature today in FSD, that doesn't feel like a party trick, is the lane change. If Tesla put it in AP, they would sell way way less FSD upgrades.

Once FSD actually does something else that feels useful enough to make people seriously shell out, then Tesla could consider moving it to AP.


----------

